

A Happy new Ruby Web Framework - tvdeyen
https://github.com/hmans/happy
More powerful than Sinatra. Much lighter than Rails. Just Happy Ruby code. &#60;3
======
jamesbritt
How does this compare to Ramaze or Innate?

~~~
hmans
Author of Happy here. I apologize, the link ended up on here too early -- I'm
preparing to release & announce the first proper version some time this
weekend.

To answer your question though, the way Happy works largely revolves around
routing the request URL through a simple graph of controllers (instead of
mapping URLs to classes, like most other frameworks do it). These controllers
are essentially apps-within-apps; modular, testable, describing functionality,
not data.

It's also a good Rack citizen, as each Happy controller class is also a fully
functional Rack app.

Details some time this weekend.

~~~
jamesbritt
Ramaze uses (or has as an option) regexen for mapping URLs to controllers,
which is quite nice.

 _It's also a good Rack citizen, as each Happy controller class is also a
fully functional Rack app._

Very neat.

